# no wireless connection_wpa_supplicant

## snakeo2

Hello,

I just finished doing a "world" update and after rebooting wpa_supplicant would not connect to the wireless network. I remember having this same issue a few months back which turned out to be conflict between wpa_supplicant and libnl-3.2.2x, which I was able to solve by downgrading to "libnl-3.2.14". However, when I tried to do the same today, I got the following:

```

emerge =dev-libs/libnl-3.2.14

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-libs/libnl-3.2.14".

```

I removed libnl-3.2.22 prior to attempting to downgrade to 3.2.14. Here is more info about my box:

```

ls -la /usr/bin/wpa_cli

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 67648 Aug 19 14:02 /usr/bin/wpa_cli

```

```

eix net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

[D] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Available versions:  0.7.3-r5 (~)1.0 {dbus debug eap-sim fasteap gnutls madwifi ps3 qt4 readline selinux ssl wimax wps KERNEL="FreeBSD linux"}

     Installed versions:  2.0-r2(02:02:37 PM 08/19/2013)(dbus qt4 readline ssl -ap -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -p2p -ps3 -selinux -smartcard -wimax -wps KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD")

     Homepage:            http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

     Description:         IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfer

```

```

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690M [Radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff60

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff60

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. WLL3141 (Toshiba PA3613U-1MPC) 802.11bg Wireless Mini PCIe Card

   Kernel driver in use: ath5k

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff60

   Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

05:06.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff60

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

```

I'm using "ath5k" for my wireless card

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=15

iwconfig_wlan0_mode="managed"

modules_wlan0="dhcpcd"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 10"

modules_wlan1="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan1=15

iwconfig_wlan1_mode="managed"

modules_wlan1="dhcpcd"

config_wlan1="dhcp"

dhcpcd_wlan1="-t 10"

modules_eth0="ifconfig"

modules_eth0="dhcpcd"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

config_usb0="dhcp"

```

Any ideas or suggestions as to how to proceed are welcome. Thanks

----------

## quilosaq

Make sure your network devices are called as you think. Maybe an udev update has changed them. See:

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## snakeo2

hmm...here is the output:

```

ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:1e:33:57:67:3b  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 43  base 0x2000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 172.25.63.172  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 172.25.63.255

        inet6 fe80::221:63ff:fe31:2804  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:21:63:31:28:04  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 13754  bytes 11272208 (10.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 9263  bytes 1456042 (1.3 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

I should point out that I'm currently chrooted via sysresuecd, not sure if that can affect the output.

----------

## quilosaq

Yes, it affects (surely). Try boot your system.

----------

## snakeo2

@quilosaq

Thanks for the suggestion, I did boot into my system and after running "ifconfig -a", the name for my wireless adapter is the same as the one shown above "wlan0". Would you happen to know the command to search if "libnl-3.2.14" is still available in the repositories? Thanks.

----------

## snakeo2

```

 dmesg | grep -i ath

[   32.212585] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[   54.490667] ath5k 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   54.490682] ath5k 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   54.490774] ath5k 0000:04:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

[   54.991105] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x65

[   54.991109] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[   54.991114] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[   54.991116] ath: Regpair used: 0x65

[   55.099697] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 

```

Does the line "registered as phy0" means that my "wlan0" has been renamed to "phy0"??

----------

## snakeo2

During a recent reboot, I noticed that my module "ath5k", which is needed by my wireless card is not being loaded.....despite the fact that it's in my /etc/conf.d/modules file. What's the command to make sure said module is loaded during boot? Thanks in advance.

----------

## snakeo2

Here is more info, I rebooted into my system and tried:

modprobe ath5k

modprobe ath

modprobe mac80211

and the following error came back "Could  not insert 'ath5k': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown paramater". After digging around, I found out means that the modules trying to be loaded do not match the current kernel. I recompiled my kernel and after rebooting, all modules listed above loaded without any errors. However, wpa_supplicant is still not detecting my wireless adapter. All suggestions are welcome, thanks.

----------

## quilosaq

What say 

```
/sbin/iwconfig
```

?

----------

## snakeo2

Here you go:

```

eth0   no wireless extensions.

sit0    no wireless extensions.

wlan0  IEEE 802.11bg   ESSID: off/any

          Mode:Managed Access point: Not-Associated     Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry long limit:7   RTS thr:off    Fragment thr:off

          Encription key:off

          Power Management:off

```

----------

## quilosaq

Are you using file wpa_supplicant.conf in a right location. What say 

```
(root)# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

?

----------

## snakeo2

Oh wow, that did the trick. Wpa_supplicant started successfully, recognized my wireless card, however, it's not picking up an ip from the DHCPC server.....just hanging there waiting to receive an ip address....

----------

## snakeo2

just saw this message in a shell

"wlan0: Association request to the driver failed"

----------

## quilosaq

 *snakeo2 wrote:*   

> just saw this message in a shell
> 
> "wlan0: Association request to the driver failed"

 

When this appear in the screen, see last lines dmesg output looking for clues.

----------

## snakeo2

Could this be a firmware issue? 

```

ls -l /lib/firmware

total 312

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 3com

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 acenic

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 adaptec

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 advansys

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  9726 Apr 18  2012 atmsar11.fw

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 av7110

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 bnx2

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 bnx2x

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 cis

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 cpia2

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 cxgb3

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 dabusb

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 dsp56k

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 e100

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 edgeport

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 emi26

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 emi62

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 ess

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 34304 Apr 18  2012 intelliport2.bin

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 isci

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 kaweth

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 keyspan

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 keyspan_pda

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 korg

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 matrox

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13847 Apr 18  2012 mts_cdma.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14067 Apr 18  2012 mts_edge.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13847 Apr 18  2012 mts_gsm.fw

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 myricom

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 ositech

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 qlogic

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 r128

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Jul 19 07:29 radeon

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 sb16

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 sun

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 tehuti

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13765 Apr 18  2012 ti_3410.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13764 Apr 18  2012 ti_5052.fw

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 tigon

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7614 Apr 18  2012 tr_smctr.bin

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 ttusb-budget

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 vicam

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 23554 Apr 18  2012 whiteheat.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5626 Apr 18  2012 whiteheat_loader.fw

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 yam

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 18  2012 yamaha

```

I dont see an entry for "iwlwifi"

----------

## snakeo2

Still trying to solve this issue. Now, I can get an ip from the dhcpc server by following these steps:

```
 wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

dhcpcd wlan0

```

Does this mean that my dhcpcd server is starting automatically when my machine boots up? Thanks.

----------

